# الطوربيد .... و صلة قرابه مع الطائره :)



## م المصري (5 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الطوربيدات .... ابناء عم الطائرات 

فكلاهما يسبحان في مائع .... و كلاهما يسيران في مستوي ثلاثي الابعاد 

و تنطبق علي حركتيهما نظريات شديده التشابه 

نتعرف علي الطوربيد عن كثب 

بصفة عامه 

الطوربيد صاروخ يستعمل لمحاربة السفن و يمكن إطلاقه من غواصة أو من طائرة. كما يمكن أن يكون متحكم فيه عن طريق سلك موصل بالغواصة. عادة لا ينفجر الطوربيد في السفينة مباشرة بل ينفجر تحتها و هو يستعمل لذلك عادة متحسساً كهرومغناطيسياً. الإنفجار يتسبب في موجة انفجار تهز السفينة مما يجعلها تطوى أو تنشطر بمفعول وزنها كما هو مبين في الصورة الأولى.


و قد ظهرت الطوربيدات البحرية منذ أكثر من مائة عام وهي سلاح الأعماق المتوج ضد الغواصات وسفن السطح.. سواء كان إطلاقه من الغواصات أو زوارق الطوربيدات الصغيرة أو حتى القطع البحرية الكبيرة وقد لاقى من الاهتمام وحظيت برامج تطويره بالعناية الخاصة فيما بعد منتصف القرن الماضي نظرا لما حققه من نجاح في جميع المعارك البحرية خاصة أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية وما بعدها. 
ومع أن الطوربيدات الأولى لم تكن سوى عبوة ناسفة يدفعها محرك بحري في اتجاه مستقيم إلا أنها كانت كافية لبث الرعب في مجاميع السفن إذا ما اكتشفت أن هناك غواصة تهاجمها من الأعماق وكانت الوسيلة الوحيدة لمواجهتها ليست في التصدي لها أو مكافحتها بل في الهروب منها والابتعاد عنها بحركات مناورة حادة عند اقتراب الطوربيد ورغم إمكانيات الملاحقة المحدودة للطوربيدات وتدني قدرتها على إجراء أي مناورة لتغيير الاتجاه فقد استطاع الطوربيد إغراق حوالي 2000 سفينة خلال فترة الحرب العالمية الثانية فقط.. لذا بعد نهاية الحرب اتجه المعسكران إلى تركيز التطويرات بالطوربيدات كأهم الاسلحة البحرية بزيادة المدى والسرعة وتصميم نظم لتوجيه الطوربيدات لتلاحق أهدافها حتى بعد إجرائها المناورات الحركية للهروب. 
تحديث الرؤوس 
كان من الضروري لنظام توجيه الطوربيد أن يعتمد في توجيهه على أي آثار لحركة السفن بالماء ويقوم باكتشافها بنفسه أو بواسطة القطع البحرية التي تطلقها وتتبعها بالإضافة إلى ما يصدره مرسل نظام التوجيه الطوربيدي من إشارات رادارية أو نبضات صوتية (سونارية) ليستقبل إشاراتها المرتدة مستقبل الرأس الباحث ويحدد بالتالي موقع السفينة.. وغالبا ما يحدث ذلك والطوربيد مازال على منصة إطلاقه بالغواصة أو القطعة البحرية التي تطلقها وبالإضافة لذلك يمكن للرأس الباحث أن يستقبل الأصوات الصادرة من محركات السفن والغواصات (سونارسلبي) وكذلك أي آثار حرارية للمحركات والأجسام عموما وكذلك التأثيرات المغناطيسية أو الهيدروليكية التي تنتج من حركتها. 
وتتم عملية الاكتشاف والتتبع الاولي والطوربيد مازال على منصة إطلاقة باستخدام إمكانيات القطعة المحمول عليها وذلك بالطبع لزيادة مدى وفرصة الاكتشاف حيث أن الأجهزة المحمولة بالقطع البحرية تتمتع بقدرات أكبر من ناحية التنوع والمدى ومقاومة أي إعاقات قد تصدرها الاهداف وكذلك فرصة التحقق من عدائية الهدف. 
حساسية فائقة 
وعن طريق مستشعرات أصبحت اليوم فائقة الحساسية يمكن للطوربيدات تتبع مواقع السفن المكتشفة من القطعة البحرية الحاملة له عند اقترابها من مدى اشتباكه وعند دخول الهدف المدى المؤثر للطوربيد يقوم طاقم التسليح بإطلاقة ليتولى بواسطة أجهزتة ملاحقة الهدف وأصبح متواجداً أكثر من نوع من المستشعرات بالرأس الباحث الواحد ضروري للتغلب على أي إعاقة تصدرها الأهداف أو عند تنفيذ إجراءات خفض الضجيج الصادر من محركات القطع البحرية المعادية كما أن اختيار زوايا التصميم وتصنيع السفن من مواد غير معدنية أو تمتص الاشعاعات والموجات الرادارية والسونارية يمكنة أن يخفض الآثار الناجمة عن حركة السفينة أو الغواصة ولكن الرأس الباحث الطوربيدي الذكى يستطيع التغلب على ذلك بمقارنة البيانات داخل حاسب نظام التوجيه ومعالجتها ومقارنتها بأي بصمات محفوظة بقاعدة البيانات في ذاكرتة والتوصل إلى الإشارة الحقيقية بدون إعاقة.. فليس من الممكن عمليا إعاقة كافة المستشعرات لجميع أنواع الاستثارة.. خاصة إذا ما عرفنا محدودية الوقت المتيسر لهذه الإجراءات المضادة سواء من السفن أو من الرأس الباحث الطوربيدي نفسه.. والذي لا يطلق من منصة إطلاقه إلا بعد وصول الإشارة الملتقطة لدرجة كافية لتنشيط الرأس الباحث والتأكد من مستواها وإلى أي مدى يمكن للهدف إجراء إعاقة وذلك لضمان ارتفاع نسبة الاصابة والتدمير. 
وتمر البيانات الملتقطة من الهدف أثناء إنطلاق الطوربيد نحوه سواء بالوسائل السلبية أو الايجابية على مجموعات متتالية من المرشحات ودوائر الحماية للتحليل والمعالجة بواسطة حاسب نظام التوجيه لفرز وتجنيب الزائف واستبعاد أي موجات أخرى مرتده مثلا من التلال القاعية أو الأجسام العالقة بالمياه ويعتبر الرأس الباحث للطوربيد الأمريكي (MK50) وأحدث طرازاته هي الأفضل في هذا المجال. 
وفي حالة فقدان الرأس الباحث للهدف عليه أن يبدأ من جديد بالعودة من نظام التتبع إلى أوضاع الكشف والبحث واتساع زاوية ومخروط الاستقبال كمحاولة لإقتناص الهدف مرة أخرى وغالبا ما تنجح هذه المحاولات في التقاط الهدف مرة أخرى عندما تكون الظروف الاشتباك مواتيه كأن تكون سرعة الهدف محدودة والمدى مناسب (غير قريب) ولا يصدر الهدف إعاقة مزدوجة أوأكثر.. أما إذا كانت ظروف الاشتباك معقدة والمسافة بينه وبين الهدف عند فقده قصيرة.. فسيكون هناك احتمال كبير بفقد الطوربيد وإفلات الهدف منه لعدم قدرته على إعادة اقتناصة وسيكون على الغواصة أن تهرب بعيدا عن خطورة الاسلحة المضادة ثم تعاود البحث عن الهدف وعند اكتشاف موقعه الجديد وتأكيده حتى لا يفقد الطوربيد الثاني تقوم بإطلاق طوربيد جديد عليه وتعتبر تطويرات الرؤوس الباحثة هي الاكثر استحواذا على الاهتمام في برامج التطوير والتي تركز بفاعلية على مقاومة الاجراءات المضادة. 
تحديث الاقسام 
يحتوي الطوربيد خلاف نظام التوجيه على قسمين آخرين وهما نظام الدفع (المحرك الطوربيدي) والرأس الحربي.. والرؤوس الحربية للطوربيدات الحديثة اليوم أصبحت من المواد المشكلة والحشوات الخاصة الشديدة الانفجار وتعادل حوالي1000 كجم من T.N.T والتحدثيات بالرؤوس الحربية وتيرتها ليست عالية، وتجهزالرؤوس الحربية بفيوزات حديثة ومتطورة ومتنوعة في أساليب تفجيرها أما اصطدامية أو تقاربية أو بتأخير زمني محدد ومبرمج من قبل أو تأخير لما بعد الاصطدام لضمان الانفجار بعد الاختراق داخل الهدف أو تكون إلكترونية ولها مستشعرات حساسة تنشط باستثارة لأحد آثار حركة السفن أو الغواصات السابق عرضها بنظام البحث.. وبالتالي سوف تنفجر عند أكثر منطقة تصدر منها الاستثارات بالهدف وغالبا ما تكون غرفة المحركات ومن الصعب إعاقة الرؤوس الحربية حيث إن تشغيل الرأس الحربى يكون دائما في المراحل النهائية للاشتباك وعند الاقتراب من الهدف وبعض الرؤوس الحربية تحتوي على عبوات متعددة يستطيع كل منها الاتجاه إلى منطقة من الهدف لضمان توزيع الاختراقات والانفجارات على أكثر من مكان بالقطعة البحرية أما بالنسبة للمحركات الطوربيدية فالتطوير المنظور هو المحرك الصاروخي البديل للمحرك البحري التقليدي.. ولكن ضجيجه عال لذا فإن التصميمات الحديثة تمزج بين التصميمين للحصول على أقصى مميزات ممكنة لكل منهما وقد أصبحت الطوربيدات اليوم تطير معظم مسارها خارج البحر وتغطس عند اقترابها من الأهداف.. وذلك بهدف زيادة المدى وتقليل فرص الاكتشاف. ومن الممكن تصنيف الطوربيدات طبقا لاستخدامها للحصول على أقصى احتمالات للتدمير حسب نوعية الاهداف المعادية فالطوربيدات الثقيلة تصلح للقطع البحرية الكبيرة وبعضها يكون متعدد الرؤوس الحربية ومن أنواعها الطوربيد Mk48 أما الطوربيد Mk46 فيعتبر من الطوربيدات الخفيفة وهو مخصص للقطع الصغيرة وملاحقة الغواصات الهجومية أما الطوربيدات الاسرع والاخف وزنا فتخصص لمهاجمة الطوربيدات المعادية نفسها كإجراء دفاعي ضدها والغواصات السريعة. 
لقد وضعت التطويرات المتلاحقة طوربيدات اليوم في وضع أكثر ذكاء وقدرة من نظم مواجهتها ومن الصعب خداعها أو التغلب عليها خصوصا عندما يكتشف هجومها متأخرا.

و من انواع الطوربيدات 

الطوربيد التكهفي و يسمى أيضا طوربيد تجوفي Supercavitation Torpedos هو سلاح بحري عبارة عن طوربيد ذو سرعة عالية جدا. السرعة العالية للطوربيد هي الخاصية الأساسية لهذا النوع من السلحةو التي تجعل مسألة مقاومته و القيام بمناورات مضادة له أمرا صعبا بالنسبة للغواصات و السفن المعادية. تعتمد هذه التقنية على ظاهرة فزيائية للسوائل تسمى التكهف أو التجوف cavitation. و التجوف في السوائل هو عبارة عن تحول السائل من الحالة السائلة إلى الحالة الغازية وذلك عن طريق تأثير الضغط. و دعنا هنا نذكر أن حالة المادة من صلبة إلى سائل إلخ ليست مرتبطة بالحرارة فقط (تشكل الغاز نتيجة الغليان و يسمى تبخر) بل بمعطيات فزيائية أخرى منها الضغط. فكرة هذا الطوربيد هو أن نجعل الطوربيد يتحرك في وسط هالة أو فقاعة التجوف أي في وسط محيط غازي بدل من أن يتحرك في وسط سائل حيث أن مقاومة الماء للحركة أكبر ب 55 مرة من مقاومة الهواء لها لذلك فإنه لو تمكنا من جعل الطوربيد يتحرك في وسط غازي تحت الماء فإنه يمكن تقريبا الوصول إلى سرعة 55 ضعف سرعة الطوربيد العادي. و للوصول إلى حل هذه المشكلة فإن المهندسين طرحوا فكرتين الأولى هي أن يكون الطوربيد سريع إلى درجة تكون تكهف في رأس الطوربيد يتوسع إلى أن يضم كامل الطوربيد و الثانية هي تحميل الطوربيد بالغاز الذي ينفثه أثناء حركته بطريقة تجعل الطوربيد يتحرك داخل ما يمكن إعتباره تكهف إصطناعي. بالنسبة للحل الأول فإنه غير ملائم للطوربيدات نظرا لكبر حجمها و للسرعة العالية و بالتالي الطاقة العالية التي نحتاجها لصنع التكهف إلا أن أبحاثا ما تزال جارية على نوع من الرصاصات صغيرة الحجم. لذلك تم استعمال أو تبني الحل الثاني و هو تحميل غاز في الطوربيد لإنشاء التكهف. المشكلة التالية التي تعترض المهندسين هي كيف يمكن توجيه الطوربيد و جعله يسير دائما داخل التجوف حيث أن المشكلة مهمة جدا حيث أن خروج الطوربيد عن التكهف قد يسبب تلفه أو انحرافه عن مساره. أما عن التسيير فبعض المهندسين يرون الحل في رأس طوربيد متحرك يكون هو منبع التكهف و بتحريكه يمكن توجيه التكهف. و يعتقد أن البحرية الروسية تمتلك طوربيدات تكهفية (لكن غير مسيرة) تدعى شكفال و تصل سرعتها بين 350و 500 كم في الساعة. و تمتلك البحرية الألمانية نظام توربيدو باراكودا الذي تم تطويره من شركة ديل بي جي تي ديفانس الألمانية و الذي تصل سرعنه إلى 800 كم في الساعة و يمثل أحدث المنتجات التكنولوجية في هذا الميدان.

و ايضا 

SHKVAL-VA111















SHKVAL
و هو طوربيد سريع يعمل بالدفع الصاروخي صمم لكي يكون رد فيعل سريع ضج الغواصات الامريكية غير مكتشفة بالسونار وهو ايضا يستعمل كجراء مضاد الى طوربيد قادم ويجبر القذيفة العدائية للتغير و الفصل المفاجئ و من المحتمل ان تفصل اسلاك توجيهها
الطوربيد بالوقود الصلب يمكن ان ينجز سرعة عالية تصل الي 230 ميل في الساعة اي (386 كيلو متر في الساعى ) و السرعة دي لوحدها من دون راس حربي قادرة على تدمير الغواصة المعادية 
و امكن الوصول الى هذه السرعة بانتاج كبسولة supercavitating من اوله الي اخره و هي كبسلوة تكسو كامل السطح الطوربيد بالغاز وهذا يجعل السطح المعدني للطوربيد لتجنب الاتصال بالماء و يقلل الاحتكاك بالماء
و يطلق الطوربيد من انبوب طوربيد قياسي من عيار 533 مليمتر بعمق بحدود 328 قدم ( 100 متر) ويغادر الطوربيد النبوب بسرعة 50 عقدة (93 كيلومتر في الساعة) وبعد ذلك يعمل بالدفع الصاروخي ويصل في سرعتة الي اربعت او خمس مرات اسرع من الطوربيدات التقليدية الاخرى و الطوربيد له على ما يقال 80%احتمالية اصابة الهدف على بعد 7.655 يارد (7000 متر )
و الطوربيد موجه بطيار الي بدلا من التوجيه من المركز اطلاقه مثل اغلب الطوربيدات على الرغم من الن النسخة الاولية كانت غير موجهة على اية حال اشار الروس الي ان هناك نسخة قادرة الي العودة الي السرعة المنخفضة التي اطلق بها و الدخول في وضع البحث وعند عثوره على اهدف يتبعه بالدفع الصاروخي
و قد تم بيع ما يزيد عن 40 طوربيد مسلح منه الي الصين و ظهر بشكل علني اول مره في معرض ابو ظبي للاسلحة 1995


وقد تم صنعة بواسطة 
Region State Research and Production Enterprise, Moscow 
و الدول المستخدمة هي 
روسيا و الصين ولكن في اصدارات اقل تطورا و يقال ايران لانها اصدرت طوربيدا باسم الحوت و له نفس مواصفات shkval وعرض في استعراض بحري في ايران في صيف هذه السنة
الخصائص
الابعاد
طوله 8.200 مليمتر
قطره قدم و 9 انش (533 متر)
الوزن
5.953 باوند (2700 كيلو جرام)
الاداء
السرعة القصوى
230 ميل بالساعة (360 كيلومتر بالساعة) او 100 متر في الثاينة
و بعض التقارير تقول انه يصل الى سرعة 300 ميل بالساعة اي (483 كيلو متر بالساعة) 
وسرعة خروجه من الطوربيد 93 كيلو متر بالساعة
الرأس الحربي
المتفجرات تزن 463 باوند (210 كيلو جرام)
من نوع TNT
و الاصدارات المعلنة عنه حتى الان
SHKVAL
و هو ظهر في 1977 و هو غير موجه و يستخدم على خط مستقيم واحد و مداه 16 كيلو متر
SHKVAL المطور
وهو نفس السابق و لكن براس حربي متقدم و نظام توجيه ويتم التصدير منه
SHKVAL-E
وهو ليس للتصدير و يتطلب هذا النموذج طاقم غواصة او سفينة عسكرية لتعريب بارا مترات للهدف و السرعة و المسافة و الموجه و يجب ان تغذى بيانات الطيار الالي قبل الاطلاق و هذا الاصدار يعمل بالكمبيوتر توجيه متقدم
​المراجع : 
http://www.al-jazirah.com/magazine/26082003/ah6.htm
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/طوربيد
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/طوربيد_تكهفي

احلي تحيات 

​


----------



## جاسر (6 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

موضوع ماتع, ومخيف 

شكراً لكـ


----------



## م المصري (6 يناير 2008)

مشرفنا الفاضل ....... جاسر 

مرورك هو الماتع اخي الكريم 

نورت و شرفت ....... و لك تحياتي


----------



## ryan (9 يناير 2008)

موضوع رائع فعلا لكن ما تعليقاك في ان إيران انتجت اسرع طوربيد علي مستوي العالم 
شكرا لك


----------



## م المصري (9 يناير 2008)

ryan قال:


> موضوع رائع فعلا لكن ما تعليقاك في ان إيران انتجت اسرع طوربيد علي مستوي العالم
> شكرا لك


 
الرائع هو مرورك اخي الكريم 

شرفت و نورت 

ايران تنتهج نهجا تطويريا لتكنولوجيا صينيه و روسيه ..... و افرزت هذه السياسه عن تطوير اسلحة متنوعة الاستخدامات و متقدمة الخصائص .....

و عن اسرع طوربيد في العالم .... فمعلوماتي غير دقيقه في هذا الاتجاه 

و لكني احب ان انوه ان الصواريخ او الطوربيدات البحرية .... لا يجب ان تكون سريعه جدا كما يعتقد ... لأن الهدف البحري اصلا بطئ .... فتجد ان كلا من الصواريخ و الطوربيدات البحريه متشابهه من حيث السرعه ...... و لكن سباق التطوير جاري علي قدم و ساق فيما يخص قدرات الخداع و المناوره و عدم الاكتشاف المبكر و التشويش للطوربيد و الصاروخ البحريين 

تحياتي اخي الكريم ​


----------

